# Bluetooth Headset am PC



## port11 (3. Januar 2005)

Ich plane die Anschaffung eines Bluetooth Headsets, das sich aber auch am PC via Bluetooth Adapter betreiben lässt.  

  Nun frage ich euch: Welches Modell könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?  


  Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe.  

  port11.


----------



## hurricane (3. Januar 2005)

Ich suche auch so etwas. Wäre super wenn einer eine Lösung hätte


----------



## melmager (3. Januar 2005)

Das hat weniger was mit dem Headset was zu tun 
der Bluetoothadaper muss das Headsetprotokoll unterstützen dann wird eine Soundkarte simuliert 


siehe hier
http://www.heise.de/mobil/bluetooth/db/


----------



## uwee (29. März 2005)

ich benutze einen 0815 Bluetooth Adapter und ein Jabra-Headset. Funktioniert an sich ganz gut...
Aber meine gegenseite hört mich nur abgehackt und leise. Früher hatte ich das Problem auf meienr Seite, ich weiss auch nciht woran das liegen könnte... Musik usw. sind kein Problem damit


----------



## port11 (29. März 2005)

Habe mir nun leider schon ein Headset besorgt, weil ich dachte das es keine Rolle spielt, welches Modell ich da nehmen würde. Meine Wahl fiel auf das Plantronics M3000 - eigentlich ein sehr schönes Gerät - nur läuft es nicht mit meinem PC zusammen ;(


----------



## mirscho (7. April 2005)

Also ich habe auch das M3000 und bei mir funktioniert das alles ohne Probleme. Habe einen BT Adapter von MSI. 

Klappt alles bestens. Aber ich habe auch mal eine Frage. Dafür mache ich allerdings evtl. einen seperaten Thread.

Grüße, mirscho


----------



## jenne (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

hat einer von euch es schon geschafft, ein Haedset, dass mit dem Handy gepaart ist "gleichzeitig " am PC zu benutzen ?
Also:
Das Handy empfängt die Daten und leitet sie an den Rechner weiter.

Gruss

Jenne


----------



## hama_1 (14. Mai 2005)

servus,

hab mir das Plantronics 2500 zugelegt und würde es gerne mit meinem HP Nx7000 betreiben. Der dinger hat n eingebautes Bluetooth. Weiß jemand ob des so funktionieren kann oder brauch ich unbedingt nen Dongle? Würd mich schon e weng ankotzen hasse es wenn was raussteht. Würde es ganz gern mit Skype benutzen. 

Thx for help

hama


----------

